# Sendmail Masquerade



## gpatrick (Jun 9, 2011)

The only thing left for me is when sending mail from my user from my domain, I am getting some things in the header that display my relay host and the host that sent the email.

For example:

```
Return-path: <me@mydomain.com> Which I expect
From: me <me@mydomain.com>  Which I expect
Message-ID: <xxxxxx.xxxx@mydomain.com>  Which I expect
Authentication-Resluts: from=mydomain.com  Which I expect
Received: from freebsd.my.internal [172.16.1.101]  [I]This I didn't expect or want, this is my everyday laptop. Sent mail with Thunderbird.[/I]
Received: from 127.0.0.1 (EHLO openbsd.my.internal) [I]This I didn't expect or want, this is my mail server[/I]
```

Does masquerade handle the rewrite so my relay and other hosts are shown as mydomain.com instead of my.internal?


----------

